# Any experience with Digiweb



## Slim (21 Mar 2016)

Hi all. I am considering switching from Eir to Digiweb for home broadband and landline.

Any views on Digiweb as I have not heard much about them!


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Mar 2016)

Been with them since way back when they were Smart Telecom... very reliable broadband service (am in D3), very good helpdesk support when I had a query about my modem's WIFI strength.


----------



## ant dee (21 Mar 2016)

I am using them but I dont think there is any point switching for Eir.
Digiweb rents Eir lines, so speed should be the same.
If you need to have work done by an engineer, Digiweb will contact Eir to send one which should take longer that dealing with Eir directly.

The above being said, I am only using broadband and unless you find a considerable price difference you might as well skip the hussle of switching and stay with Eir.

Smart Telecom used to have internet for €29.95 but nothing that cheap now that they are Digiweb


----------



## Slim (22 Mar 2016)

Thank all. Need landline and broadband. €60 with Eir -v- €40 with Digiweb. Worth the switch?


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Mar 2016)

Slim said:


> Thank all. Need landline and broadband. €60 with Eir -v- €40 with Digiweb. Worth the switch?



I would say worth it... but if that is a promo price, make sure you check what the cost will be after the promo expires but you still have X months of contract to run.


----------



## Slim (22 Mar 2016)

odyssey06 said:


> I would say worth it... but if that is a promo price, make sure you check what the cost will be after the promo expires but you still have X months of contract to run.


Yeah, will do. Waiting on email now. Thanks.


----------



## ant dee (22 Mar 2016)

they have a referal program also, 30 euro reward


----------



## Slim (22 Mar 2016)

Email confirms offer at €49.95 but line rental is €10! Comes out just under Eir package but better calls deal!

Anyone wanna do the referral?


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (23 Mar 2016)

What's the offer please


----------



## Cervelo (23 Mar 2016)

Vodafone are doing €40 for first 6 months and €55 after for BB and phone, if that's any help


----------



## Leo (23 Mar 2016)

Cervelo said:


> Vodafone are doing €40 for first 6 months and €55 after for BB and phone, if that's any help



I'm currently paying €42 on the Vodafone At Home package. Includes broadband, 100 minutes to mobiles, landlines and 23 international destinations.


----------



## ant dee (23 Mar 2016)

Im paying €39.95 at digiweb, 18th month contract is almost finished,  seems like ill be getting a notification of rates increase soon


----------



## Slim (23 Mar 2016)

This is the offer from Digiweb. Hope you can read it.
*
Residential Plan    NextGen Broadband (VOIP)
    + Talk Unlimited
Monthly Fee    €49.95 Inc. VAT
Download Speed    Up to 24Mb
Upload Speed    768Kbp
Monthly Traffic Included    Unlimited*
FREE Ireland Landline Calls    Unlimited*
FREE UK/Ireland Mobile Minutes    Unlimited*
FREE UK/Ireland Mobile Minutes    Unlimited*
FREE Connection & Fritz Wifi Modem    Yes
Contract Length    12 Months

Add Line Rental for €10 extra per month    €59.95

*Unlimited Calls - 6,000 anytime minutes to any Irish/UK landline numbers and 1,500 anytime minutes to any Irish/UK mobile numbers per month.
*Unlimited Data - Digiweb operates fair access network and 350GB on this plan is considered fair use in any 30 day period prior to the 1st of the month. We do not throttle or cap service, however, if a customer exceeds the stated fair usage allowance for data on more than 2 occasions in any 90 day period, then Digiweb reserve the right to terminate or suspend the customer’s service. Digiweb will proactively contact customers in advance of any suspension or termination of service*


----------



## toby2111 (24 Mar 2016)

ant dee said:


> Im paying €39.95 at digiweb, 18th month contract is almost finished,  seems like ill be getting a notification of rates increase soon


Quick question-whats included in that €39.95?Is it unlimited BB and off peak calls?Thanks


----------



## ant dee (25 Mar 2016)

Sounds about right. Unlimited BB for sure, not sure about the calls as I never used them.
Almost 2 years ago that i got it.


----------



## toby2111 (25 Mar 2016)

And whats your experience with them?Wife is not sure as the phone is VOIP and she's afraid it'll be a crappy,tinny sound like Viber. Also our second phone handset in the kitchen wont work if we go with Digiweb. They've got the best price for us but would prefer to pay a few euro extra to get a better service.


----------



## Marigold77 (4 Apr 2016)

I have digiweb satellite, Living deep remote rural, there really has been no other viable access to broadband up here. I ditched eircom and vodafone after some bruising encounters and ditched my landline also. I pay E39.99 a month for the lowest rung on the ladder ( pensioner) and while I could use more, they do still retain some service when the allocation runs out. Good service and customer service is grand. I use an IP phone through the modem so avoid landline rentals. As I have family in Canada I have the Freedom World contract with Blueface . E24.99 a month for 2,000 minutes of calls worldwide. Happy with this and the sound quality is fine on the IP phone. NB no cell phone signal up here either and digiweb satellite can be set up anywhere.


----------



## Brooklyn (1 May 2016)

I found their customer service very poor and was delighted to get rid of them this year.


----------

